# Charles Gulden Jar



## logueb (Sep 14, 2011)

Found this jar in the creek dump.  It's bimal, very thin glass.  Almost as thin as a bud vase.  Has a lot of bubbles, some quite large.  Does anyone have a time period when this was used?  I am guessing that this was a mustard jar.  Any help on the time period would be appreciated.  Buster


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2011)

Base


----------



## jarhunter (Sep 14, 2011)

Can not tell you to much on age but i have same one and it is just as crude, i have another Guldens jar, different style, but just as crude. Maybe it didn`t concern him on what the glass looked like, just that it had his name on it and it was cheap to buy. Warren


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks 1880s, 1890s to me.. one can Wiki Guldens like I just did and read this excerpt, which I found particularly pertinent: 

 " By 1883, Gulden's product line included 30 mustard varieties and other products, including olives, capers, cottonseed oil, catsup, and Warwickshire sauce. That year, he moved down the street into a six-story building. "


----------



## logueb (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Warren and Charlie.  I've seen  crude glass before the abm pretty much eliminated the crudeness and bubbles, but am amazed that this thing was even used to ship the product in.  How it survived in the creek all these years.  Buster


----------



## sloughduck (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's your info. Patented Dec. 25.1894


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 3, 2011)

I've dug a slew of em out of a circa 1900 dump recently.


----------

